# Sirenia's new song "The Path of Decay"



## Retsu (Nov 30, 2008)

Just posted on their MySpace a few days ago. I'm not entirely sure what to think of it.

http://www.myspace.com/sirenia

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 30, 2008)

Sirenia are overrated.


----------

